# Most Reliable Incan?



## skalomax (Jun 14, 2006)

What would be the most reliabel Incan Would it be surefire M2? Streamlight TL-3? Or which.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 14, 2006)

That would be the SureFire Beast/II! Ooopps! Well, that's a HID, but close enough eh?

Enjoy!


----------



## skalomax (Jun 14, 2006)

BEAST lol, Looking for something more compact for my Uncle. He works as a Security Guard and needs a Reliable Incan Light.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 14, 2006)

None of the above, unless those are the only two choices.
For reliability I'd go with the Streamlight Litebox Dual Filiment systems or the Pelican dual filiment ligths. Just reassuring to have that backup filiment if the first should blow in normal use.


----------



## skalomax (Jun 14, 2006)

Never Heard of that light, is it Compact? The M2 wont to good with its Shock Absorbing Mechanism?


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 14, 2006)

Try a Streamlight Stinger or Strion. Rechargeable and reliable. Carries a legacy for reliability.



skalomax said:


> BEAST lol, Looking for something more compact for my Uncle. He works as a Security Guard and needs a Reliable Incan Light.


----------



## skalomax (Jun 14, 2006)

Strion Sounds like a Winner It has decent throw and looks like the Brightness stays well maintained. THANKS!


----------



## CLHC (Jun 14, 2006)

The "most reliable" incandescent—:thinking: Don't know about that one, but the SureFire 6P or SF.G2 have stood up pretty well, barring eXtreme abuses. There's also the Laser Devices Operator series.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 14, 2006)

Don't know what kind of security work your uncle does, but the Stinger is a bit more effective for use on urban streets where you also have street lamps. If he's inside of a building, the Strion may be adequate for his uses. Consider a second battery if he is using it a lot during a shift, though a single battery is usually adequate for a 10-12 hour shift when another light (like an SL 20 or a Mag Charger) is also available.)



skalomax said:


> Strion Sounds like a Winner It has decent throw and looks like the Brightness stays well maintained. THANKS!


----------



## skalomax (Jun 14, 2006)

He Works Inside of A Building for a 10Hr Shift. I think the Strion will fit his bill he only wants to spend $100.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 14, 2006)

Quite honestly, one of the Mag LED lights would probably suit his needs fine and leave him some money to spare. With regards to the Stinger or Strion, they're both under $100 though the Strion costs a little more. Didn't you give him some sort of light already?


----------



## skalomax (Jun 14, 2006)

I gave my Uncle A Coast LED Lenser. Thats his Back Up Light and needs something with a little more Throw. He will also like the Battery not to dim as fast.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 14, 2006)

The Stinger will probably be the better choice if he needs throw, as long as the size isn't too big for him.


----------



## skalomax (Jun 14, 2006)

stinger isnt that a larger more powerful version of the strion? Seems like a good light and i dont think the size will bother him. Are The Replacement bulbs easy to find? How Much would it Cost(The Light) Thanks for the Help


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 14, 2006)

Maybe you and/or your uncle should take a look at the Streamlight web site or better yet, visit a local dealer to get a general idea of what the two lights are like and how they differ. If you have a police uniform supply store locally, they probably have the bulbs. They're both 3.6V lights, one uses a NiCD battery, the other uses a LIon battery and a smaller reflector. You should be able to find either light from an online source for about $75-80 with a charger plus the shipping. 

Again, for an inside security guard position, one of the Mag LED lights may well be adequate, and would cost much less, if the size is not a factor.



skalomax said:


> stinger isnt that a larger more powerful version of the strion? Seems like a good light and i dont think the size will bother him. Are The Replacement bulbs easy to find? How Much would it Cost(The Light) Thanks for the Help


----------



## skalomax (Jun 14, 2006)

I Went to a Police Store Called QuarterMaster. It has a bunch of Streamlights and Inova. When i went there i just checked out the Inovas. I think they sell streamlights over there. I have an Idea since where i work at The Securtiy Guards all have streamlights this one man had a Strion and was a good thrower and the others had Stinger Xp and Sl-20. The Stinger will make a good choice Thanks.


----------



## Firebladz (Jun 14, 2006)

Even though I just bought an SF M3 for myself...

I would recommend the Strion also cause it comes with a spare bulb carried in the rear of the light and it's rechargable!


----------



## Aaron1100us (Jun 15, 2006)

I'd go for a Surefire M3. I work security at a hospital and college and the M3 does pretty good outside and in. We have department issue streamlight 20x, and streamlight polystingers. The beams are horrible looking and my M3 walks all over them. The streamlights may be rechargeable but the M3 is so much smaller and brighter.


----------



## Firebladz (Jun 16, 2006)

After just receiving my M3 I have to agree with Aaron but since you want to stay under $100 I still suggest the Strion since it's rechargable and comes with a spare bulb in the tail cap of the light...


----------



## nc987 (Jun 16, 2006)

Id say go with one of the Surefire 6 volt series light, 6P, M2, etc and get the surefire rechargeable kit for those lights and your good to go.


----------



## stockae92 (Jun 16, 2006)

i would vote for SF G2 or G2Z with P61

cause the *plastic* body can absort some shock if you accidentally dropped the light

and P61 LA should be able to take more beating than a P60


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 16, 2006)

Your Polystingers probably have the older polished reflector. You can fix that by replacing the bezel with the current textured reflector that is now standard on the Stinger line. (oh yeah, just in case no one figured it out, that light can be focused.). If your M3 'walks all over' the SL20's, it's probably time for your management to let the moths out of the wallet and replace the lamp modules in those lights. It's an odd (also a nice) thing about a lot Streamlight lamp assemblies and bulbs; they tend to lose luminence more frequently than simply blow when they need to be replaced.

While security guard wages can range anywhere from minimum wage to match that of a local police officer, I'd still guess that an M3 is going to be outside of the equipment budget of most security guards (and cops for that matter) if it has to be a personal equipment purchase.



Aaron1100us said:


> I'd go for a Surefire M3. I work security at a hospital and college and the M3 does pretty good outside and in. We have department issue streamlight 20x, and streamlight polystingers. The beams are horrible looking and my M3 walks all over them. The streamlights may be rechargeable but the M3 is so much smaller and brighter.


----------



## Ray_of_Light (Jun 19, 2006)

In my experience, the most reliable incandescent light is the SF M2 with the P61 lamp assembly.
The size of the bezel will keep the glass window from shattering even if run over by a car.
The damping mechanism will minimize the effect of any violent mechanical shock on the lamp assembly and the batteries.
The P61 Lamp Assembly is one of the most robust portable incandescent design known to man.

Anthony


----------



## Firebladz (Jun 19, 2006)

Ya but... You mine as well just get the M3 then because it's still going to be brighter with LOLA than the M2 with the P61... Plus it will get an hour of brun time vs 20 minutes with the P61...

Not saying that the M2 is a bad choice in any regard, just that if you need and require the power of 120+ lumens then you mine as well just go for the M3 over the M2...



Ray_of_Light said:


> In my experience, the most reliable incandescent light is the SF M2 with the P61 lamp assembly.
> The size of the bezel will keep the glass window from shattering even if run over by a car.
> The damping mechanism will minimize the effect of any violent mechanical shock on the lamp assembly and the batteries.
> The P61 Lamp Assembly is one of the most robust portable incandescent design known to man.
> ...


----------



## Synergy (Jun 19, 2006)

Surefire G2 with G&P G90 lamp assembly and R123 kit for a "budget" rechargeable Surefire setup...Though I can't honestly vouch for the long-term "durability" of the G&P lamp assembly ( maybe someone else can speak-up from experience), I can definitely vouch for the durability of the G2!

This setup should net you approx. 100 lumens with about 45 minutes to an hour of runtime


----------

